# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Problem connecting Toad to SQL Server

## aneto

Hi,

I have the MS SQL Server 2005 CTP installed and working and I can access the database from Java and a free SQL Server Client called "Foxy SQL Free", but I am unable to connect to my database using Toad. When setting up the connection (Data Source Name (ODBC), User, password, etc) everything seems ok, I hit the Test Connection buton and says "Test Connection Succeded", but when I try to use that connection to start using the client, after putting the user and password information I received an error: "Named Pipes Provider: Could not open a connection to SQL Server".

I've tryed to change the remote connection configuration of the server to make sure is nothing related to that, but same results. By the way, everything is local.

Thanks!

----------


## aneto

Well, since nobody seems to know about this problem, does anyone knows a free tool to access SQL Server databases where I could see graphically the tables definitions, content, etc?

Thanks

----------


## Rawhide

I've never heard of TOAD before, but check out MS's SQL Server Web Data Administrator. It's free: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

I don't know if it will work with 2005 though.

----------


## aneto

Thanks, but it need an old versionof the .Net framework and I had to install the new one to make SQL Server work.  :Frown:

----------


## rmiao

Tried connect with tcp/ip?

----------


## Rawhide

I just tried, and SQL 2005 wouldn't allow me to connect with the web data administrator.

----------


## aneto

I haven't seen where to change that in Toad so I've change that values directly in my SQL Server making it accept Local and Remote connections using both TCP/IP and Named Pipes Protocols.

Let me know if you know how to change this values in Toad.

Thanks!

----------


## aneto

> _Originally posted by Rawhide_ 
> *I just tried, and SQL 2005 wouldn't allow me to connect with the web data administrator.*


Thanks anyway Rawhide.

----------


## kcowden

I don't believe Toad will work with Named Pipes (Earlier versions of Toad won't work with MSSQL at all). Make sure tcp/ip is enabled under protocols in your SQK Server Configuration Manager.

----------


## tokyo

Aneto,

I experienced a similar problem when I first setup TOAD to use with Oracle. For me, I had to place two files sqlnet.ora and tnsnames.ora at the following location: "\Oracle\Ora81\network\ADMIN" for my connection to work.  These two files are probably different for SQL Server.  Check with your CM team.

Hope that helps.

----------


## topinksy

Recently I found out that compatible ink cartridges saved me money.  They don't cost me as much as manufacturer's.  And they work on my printers, too.

Steve

http://www.top-ink.com

----------

